# How do I find out if I had the Rubella injection?



## MrsSLG (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone

I've had my first appointment at WFI Neath and we have a treatment planning appointment in two weeks.  However, today a nurse rang to say that my blood sample showed that I wasn't immune to Rubella and that they need me to prove that I had both injections before we continue or I'll need to get the immunisation again. 

I have spoken to my GP surgery and they don't know if they will have the record.  I also contacted child health in my area and they said that they don't keep records more than 25 years old so mine would have been destroyed.  Did anyone else have this issue?  Is there any other way to find records of childhood immunisations?

Thanks!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi MrsSLG

I'm not sure you'll be able to get them now. You've probably already seen this, but here's a link to the NHS website stating how long childhood records are retained.

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1889.aspx?CategoryID=68&SubCategoryID=160

You'll probably need to have the injection again if the blood tests are showing you're not immune, as it's a HFEA requirement that you're immune. I understand that a tiny percentage of ladies, even though they may have had the MMR injection, actually for some reason don't build up an immunity.

Have they told you how long this will delay treatment by?

XxX


----------



## MrsSLG (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the response,  was unable to find any records so need to have the MMR again.  It will delay us by 3 months, not the worst but definitely frustrating


----------

